# Solid Carolina Blue Needed



## kevinh (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi Friends!  I'm looking for a blank in Carolina blue ... anyone have a source?  Thanks!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 20, 2016)

Do you have an example??


----------



## kevinh (Feb 21, 2016)

Yep, here is the web reference for Carolina (Tar Heel) blue: Carolina Blue & Color Guidelines ~ UNC Branding & Visual Identity Guidelines


----------



## Brooks803 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'd be happy to cast some for you. By solid I'm assuming that you want opaque non pearl blanks?


----------



## EdGallop41 (Feb 21, 2016)

I made several specialty pens for UNC and Carolina Panthers pens, some I made with dye, and the best match was a sky blue color. I think Penn State had a solid sky or light blue. I much preferred a slight design, such as pearl ex light blue or if buying the blanks there is an ice blue that liked like crushed ice. A light turquoise can also make a good match.


----------



## kevinh (Feb 23, 2016)

Johnathan, I sure am looking for an opaque, non pearl blank and I would really dig turning one of your blanks again! My email is corsairpens@gmail.com


----------

